#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Монголия >  > > >  >  >  Хамрын хийд

## Саранка

Место силы Земли, монголы называют энергетическим центром. Находится в Гоби недалеко от Сайшанда. Монастырь был основан великим просветителем, духовным лидером Данзанравджой. В Сайшанде находится хороший музей: верные ученики и последователи сохранили в песках Гоби в период социализма его вещи, книги, картины, танки, медицинские инструменты и др. Активно посещается монголами и туристами со всего мира.

----------

AndyZ (05.12.2011), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2011), Sojj (01.05.2012), Ануруддха (04.12.2011), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2018), Кунсанг (04.12.2011)

----------

